# Snowboard Addiction Free Tutorials



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

FYI to the newer members, quite a few of the members on this forum have the SA vids and subscriptions. I can only speak for me, but I love'em.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Donutz said:


> FYI to the newer members, quite a few of the members on this forum have the SA vids and subscriptions. I can only speak for me, but I love'em.


Ditto.:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just watched the advanced jibbing video today at lunch. Hoping to boardslide my very first time ever and on a C-box to boot. 

Also want to try a tailslide boardslide this weekend.

I have the box set and was a subscriber. For me this was so worth the investment!!!!

I even watch them at the gym on cardio days :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> FYI to the newer members, quite a few of the members on this forum have the SA vids and subscriptions. I can only speak for me, but I love'em.


Their vids are great.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

IMO they are are A+++


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

SAddiction said:


> Hi guys,
> sorry for the spam, but now that the season is in full play, we're sure a lot of you guys wanna progress their riding and improve in their freestyle skills.
> 
> We've released lots of free sections of our tutorials last month to give all the shredders worldwide more free valuable information.
> ...



Do you guys still offer discounts to board members? 

Thanks.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> Do you guys still offer discounts to board members?
> 
> Thanks.


Almost positive they do. Email them. They're really good about returning those. 

Got the subscription myself and used a $25 holiday cupon they emailed me to get a deal on the full buttering series along with the Riding POW. (...like I'm gonna need that in MI.) lol! Oh well, I can dream! :eusa_clap:


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Almost positive they do. Email them. They're really good about returning those.
> 
> Got the subscription myself and used a $25 holiday cupon they emailed me to get a deal on the full buttering series along with the Riding POW. (...like I'm gonna need that in MI.) lol! Oh well, I can dream! :eusa_clap:


Great. Thanks for the info.


----------

